# New Meyers Parrot... Got some concerning questions.



## tonagamu (Oct 11, 2011)

So, I've never owned a bird before, and I finally purchased one today. The problem is is that I don't have a cage for him for another two days (I'm supposed to be getting one from a friend whose bird is now dead). Before you go yelling at me for being irresponsible, today was the only day I had time to go to the pet store to purchase the bird and my friend can't deliver the cage until two days from now.

So that being said, I'm a little concerned about my new feathered friend. Will he be okay on the loose for the next two days with me working and going to class? I do have wires in my room, but I've noticed that this bird just sits on the perch I have most of the time since I got him a few hours ago. I know that may change once I leave, but then again he may not be super active. I do have roommates that can keep an eye on him, but it hasn't been resting my nerves.

I've made sure all windows and doors are secured shut, I've put all medicines and harmful things away (except for power cords to electronics), so I'm trying my hardest to make sure things are as safe as possible for him. I also have some other questions.

Do birds not eat that much or that often? I filled up a food bowl and a water bowl for him which he has yet to touch either of. I got him to drink some water earlier by pouring it in front of his face (which is a little odd seeing as how I can't find any other way to get him to drink it). I'm worried he won't touch his food or water tomorrow. I left him the same type of pellets that the store fed him along with some slices of banana and carrots along with some rice grains.

Also, since there's no cage to cover him up in, I've noticed he sleeps with his eyes open. Is that normal behavior?


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

If your bird is not caged he could get into all sorts of danger while you are not there.

As regards eating he may be stressed or you may be offering the (for him) wrong food..

It was irresponsible to get him first before his cage ect was set up , I think you know that now because you are worried....however as you cant turn the clock back there not much you can do...except hurry up and make him safe.


----------



## tonagamu (Oct 11, 2011)

So my roommate provided me with a hamper that we placed upside down with a food bowl and water bowl for him, along with the small perch I have. He tried escaping for a few minutes and then he gave up and settled on his perch. I feel bad. I placed a blanket over the hamper, I hope that does the trick for him for now. I'll get the real cage tomorrow.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Good... Look as a new owner we all make mistakes, the thing is to learn from them and dont make the same mistake twice...

Keep asking because there really arent any stupid questions and read as much about your type of bird as possible..
We unexpectedly got an African grey 3 months ago and since then Ive read everything I can about these and other parrots just to make his life as nice as possible,,

Even then each bird will have his own likes and dislikes just like people do..

Try keeping a diary of your bird if he likes something note it down also if you offer something or something happens that panicks him write it down it will help you to avoid those things in future..
Its also nice to look back and see how your bird is progressing..


I hope you and your bird have many lovely years together


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Not a good start...get some parrot seed mix and millet sprays...I wouldn't trust pellets.If the bird isn't eating....seed will arouse it's interest.
Sleeping eyes open is not normal...it's called fear.This bird needs attention and company to settle it in.


----------



## Allpetz (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi, your new bird certainly sounds as though it is stressed, they should really be set up in their new cages and left quietly but not alone for long periods to settle in. I would also recommend offering some parrot seed mix and offer some fresh fruit or veg, 
Emma x


----------



## tonagamu (Oct 11, 2011)

Okay, so just an update, I got the cage and he's loving it so far. He actually got settled into the hamper for a while, but I knew he wasn't going to enjoy it in there for much longer.

He's eating now and he wakes me up every morning with random clicking noises and low buzzing noises like he's trying to talk like me. He's starting to let me rub his neck and always likes going up on my shoulder whenever I let him.

The only thing that concerns me is that I never see him directly drink the water. I always watch him take his food and dunk into his water bowl (yes, like you would a nacho into cheese) and while it's adorable to watch, I'm not quite sure if he's getting his proper amount of hydration from it. Any suggestions?

As for food, I'm still giving him the pellets that they fed him at the pet shop, but I put a few slices of celery and a blueberry in there to see if he'll try those. Whenever I'm at work, my roommates give him plenty of attention and he seems to be bonding well with all 3 of us.


----------



## Ozcat (Sep 1, 2011)

How big is the cage you have for the parrot? Is it large enough for the parrot to have 4-6 wingbeats from one side to the other? Make sure you have the back of the cage covered with a towel, and part of the top too, so that the parrot can hide "under cover" to sleep and to avoid stress if he needs to. Give him plenty of toys and things to do. If the cage came with cylindrical plastic perches my advice is to throw them all away and replace with tree twigs/branches of various diameters so that the parrot has a variety of surfaces to run on. This is very important for the health of his feet. In the UK I used oak branches for my conure and he really liked those. 

Some birds really like to dunk their food in water before eating it. Keep trying a variety of fresh fruits and veggies until you find something he really likes. Obviously avoid avocado and rhubarb. My lorikeets absolutely love peas and corn, apple, celery and just about any type of fresh green leaves they can get. Some birds like their fruits to be shredded/grated/in small cubes/ cooked to a puree so it all depends on the individual. If you are worried about his weight then weigh him daily. Electronic kitchen scales sensitive to 1 gram increments are good for this. I hope you have many years of happiness with your parrot! :thumbup:


----------

